# middle to top layer fish



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 88L/23g (30"x12"x15") heavily planted tank that's bottom-heavy with fish. In it currently are 7 corys, 1 Bolivian Ram, & 7 cardinal tetras. I need suggestions on some small, hardy, middle-to-top dwelling fish that won't overstock my tank. Preferrably something not as shy as the cardinals (they always hide at the back among the plants) and with a bit more "personality". I'm sick of people always asking "where's the fish?" when they look at this tank.   

TIA!


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Halequin rasboras.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks - but I already have harlequin rasboras in my other tank, so I'd prefer something different. I wish they had dwarf rasboras here in Oz!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you want something small, threadfin rainbows are perfect. Mine are very active around the front of the glass and are almost always in the top 1/2 of the tank. They display to each other constantly and they have some subtle, but very nice coloration when they're full grown. One of my favorites - hardy, completely docile, beautiful fins, and fun mannerisms.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> If you want something small, threadfin rainbows are perfect.


Ah, I've seen these guys before but wasn't sure if they're hardy and/or live long (some of the smaller Australian natives don't live very long). Are they ok in a small group (3-4) or do they prefer a larger school? Thanks for your input - I'll definitely take a look at them more closely the next time I go to the LFS.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Pencilfish are surface dwellers and are really entertaining. Look at Nannostomus espei or N. sp. 'Coral Red' ; both equally attractive. Keep them in groups of 5 to observe best behavior.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

I've never seen either of those pencilfishes available here, but they certainly look great. I do have some n. marginatus in my smaller tank and I agree they are nice fish. The sp. red looks like a red version of n. marginatus.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Indian hatchet fish, _Chela dadiburjori_. I just got a few and they are out and about in the top level of the tank enough that the skittish rhombo barbs,_ Puntius rhomboocellatus, _that like the lower level of the tank are starting to come out of the plants when I'm around. Pretty fish too, kind of like a colorful danio.

http://darwin.zoology.gla.ac.uk/~rpage/ispecies/?q=Chela+dadiburjori&submit=Go

http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/karp11.htm


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you do get hatchet fish make sure you have a glass top. They like to jump out of the tank, though I can't say for sure about the species Sean suggested.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I keep only 3 threadfins in a 46g tank and they seem to be doing ok. I'm sure that more would be better since they do tend to shoal up somewhat. A good mix of males & females will lead to good displaying behavior. I wouldn't hesitate to get a half dozen since they really aren't that big - about as big as a rummynose.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Hatchets are a good choice for top level, but as was mentioned, make sure you have a good cover because they are jumpers.

Another good fish that will do good for mid-upper levels are Blackskirt Tetras.

I've had 3 of them for like 5 years and now they're old but about the size of a silver Dollar(the coin, not the fish) and they play between top & mid levels. make sure you get at least 3 of them, 5 would be a better number but at least 3.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My favorite surface fish is the African butterfly, even though some don't like their looks.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the additional suggestions. Unfortunately jumpers won't work as the tank has big open gaps on the top, so that would rule out hatchets and African butterfly (although the latter may be a bit too large for the tank and I've never seen them available here). 

Right now I'm leaning towards threadfin rainbows and perhaps a couple of female bettas.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

I have 5 blackskirt tetras that I've had for almost 2 years now. They are very active in the mid to upper range in my tank. I have always used these to help cycle a new aquarium, but I really like these guys. They are on my list of favorites.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Aaron, the fish I mentioned are not the type of hatchet fish you are thinking about, which is why I included links for people to see the fish. I'm not sure why they call them hatchetfish, they don't look anything like the amazonian hatches we get. I haven't had the glass on the tank since I picked up these fish and I haven't had any losses.


----------

